# dr enuf



## madman (Nov 17, 2007)

hey gang, heres one i got off ebay, hey charlie and morb  i noticed this bottle reads new flavor?? fill me in mike


----------



## madman (Nov 17, 2007)

reverse


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 18, 2007)

Mike...that New Flavor is found on the amber bottles as well as the "panel shoulder"  green bottle. I have no idea of when it was first added.[/align]Wish you had said you needed one of these. I have extras of it, the panel shoulder, and the amber. [/align]


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 18, 2007)

Here's the amber dated 1967.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 18, 2007)

here's the green with the "panel shoulder" dated 1978.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 18, 2007)

Here is one like yours with the date of 1977. I am still not sure what the new flavor thing is and why it lasted so long.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 18, 2007)

Here's something you might not have seen before.  






 At first you are thinking that this is just a Dr. Enuf amber bottle before the "new flavor" days.


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 18, 2007)

And then you see the cap. 






 I once thought that this might be the reason behind the "new flavor" denotation; however, after looking at the pictures on the Dr. Enuf site of the earlier bottles I am in doubt. This bottle was actually bottled at "Dad's Root Beer Bottling Company Pittsburgh, PA. Embossed on the bottem is "WEDG-WALL" a makers mark is under it and beside that is the date 53 on the right of it.

 Any of you Pittsburgh guys know anything about a Dr. Enuf Cola in your area, and what might have become of it?


----------



## madman (Nov 19, 2007)

hey charlie and morb thanks for the info!


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 20, 2007)

I took a trip to Tri-city and talked to the people there and they told me that the only thing they can think of concerning the "New Flavor" designation, was that according to the older workers at the plant Dr. Enuf was once much more vitiman tasting and they changed the flavor to make it taste better. As for the length of time, it was most likely due to the time they company thought it would take the public to get the idea of a better tasting Dr. Enuf being on the market.


----------



## madman (Nov 21, 2007)

hey morb very nice!!! great info! thanks mike


----------



## bamascavenger (Nov 26, 2007)

[align=center]Since 1946[/align][align=center]



 VITAMIN IS RIGHT!

     Charles O. Gordon and his brother-in-law, Sam Y. Harding, were army buddies from Virginia. When the two were processed out of the army, they were looking for a good project to put their military stake against. Charlie, who was originally from Marion, said, "When I came back to Marion, Virginia, discharged from the Army in September of '45, I met Clay Church who owned the Dr. Pepper Bottling Company there. He was telling me about a new product he had, called TIP. Tip was a copy of Grapette. It was an excellent drink made with a concord base flavor, concord grape, and it was every bit as good as Grapette. Between Clay Church talking to me and Bill Jones, who I met, got me interested in building a plant and getting into the bottling business, which I did."
    In 1946 Charlie and Sam started Tri-City Beverage Bottling Company in Johnson City, Tennessee, a rather risky adventure for two novices to the drink industry. Charlie was serving as president of Tri-City and when they opened the doors, they were bottling only one drink--The Tip Corporation's *Tip* Grape. Charlie and Sam built a quonset hut shaped building, styled after their army barracks, to house the operation. The first building on West Market Street, took only 300 hours to build and cost less than equivalent structures. It was completed in 1946 and for years it had the big TIP GRAPE sign, signifying the one and only drink that was bottled at Tri-City in those early years.
    The second hut was built two years later when Tri-City picked up their second drink, *Hires root beer*. The second building also sported a big sign denoting the drink. In the summer of 1954, Sam decided his investment might best be spent elsewhere, and sold his stock in Tri-City to a young newspaper advertising salesman, Bill Kibler. In addition to the stock sold to Sam, Charlie sold another $5,000 worth of stock to Jim Archer. When Bill Kibler joined the company, he negotiated a buy-back clause that would allow him to get his money back within one year if he decided to leave. Kibler had found out about Tri-City while working in advertising for the local paper. He had no bottling experience. While Charlie maintained his position as President, Kibler took over as vice-president and sales manager, and Jim became vice-president and general manager. 
    In 1951, Gordon worked with Charlie Lazier in St. Louis, Missouri, to develop *sun drop*, GOLDEN COLA. Most people did not realize that the golden colas are mostly orange juice, mostly citrus and they get their color from artificial coloring. 
 1954-55 was a busy time for Tri-City. Besides introducing Mountain Dew in December of 1954, they were also introducing Sun Drop Cola,  (to replace HIRES) and two paper label products, Gordon's Club Soda and Gordon's Ginger Ale. They were so busy that often they had to scrounge for enough empty bottles to be able to send the trucks out. 
    By 1955, Bill Kibler had had enough of the bottling business and exercised his buy-back clause to sell his stock back to Bill Gordon. 1958 was a turning point for Tri-City, Jim Archer also left Tri-City and was replaced by Bill Bridgeforth. Charlie Gordon was now the sole owner and Bridgeforth took care of the day-to-day running of the operations. Tri-City added *7-UP*. Bridgeforth was aggressive in pushing the flavored drinks, such as punch, orange, grape and lemonade. He also was the driving force behind Mountain Dew. 
    Another flavor exclusive to Tri-City's was Dr. Enuf (since 1949). It was a "local" drink until in the mid-90's, when Tri-City went national with the Dr. Enuf flavor. A bottle of today's Dr Enuf has 240% of the daily requirement of B1, 80% of vitamin B3, and 120% of potassium. The original vitamin based formula came from a Chicago chemist, Bill Schwartz, who thirsted for a drink that would combat aches, fatigue and the occasional hangover. His secret was the B vitamins and potassium. Schwartz placed an ad in _National Bottler's Gazette_ seeking someone to bottle and distribute the beverage. Seeing the ad, Tri-City's Gordon met with Schwartz and a partnership was quickly agreed upon.
    Bridgeforth had decided to consolidate flavors. One of these consolidations centered around Mountain Dew. He was convinced that combining the Mountain Dew name with the Tri-City Lemonade flavor would be a hit. Bridgeforth approached Bill Jones to change the current Mountain Dew (7up taste) to the Tri-City Lemonade flavor that these two men had formulated. Jones agreed, but just for Tri-City's area in East Tennessee. For a short time in the '60s Bridgeforth was bottling three citrus lemonade flavors, The New Mountain Dew, Golden Cola and Tri-City Lemonade. As soon as the New Mountain Dew took off, Tri-City      Lemonade was dropped from production, and one year later Golden Cola was also dropped (because Charles Lazier felt Gordon was giving more attention to Mountain Dew and pulled Tri-City's franchise to Sun Drop). The original Tri-City Lemonade flavor is still the base for Mountain Dew as we know it today. Therefore Mountain dew owes its taste because of DR. ENUF![/align]


----------



## bamascavenger (Nov 26, 2007)

sorry


----------



## bamascavenger (Nov 26, 2007)

*RE: dr enuf dr. nut*

try again.


----------



## madman (Nov 26, 2007)

yo t thanks for the great info mike


----------

